# please help me !!!!!



## jenniferflygirl (Sep 4, 2010)

I have started the online course with the photography institute and i'm struggling with my first assignment. I'm a total novice so that's probably why !!
i have to decide which lens to use between a 20mm, 28mm shift, 35mm 50mm 85mm 100mm macro. The first scenario is a food magazine wants a picture of onions and garlic in their natural state shot on a farm then some close ups followed by people's hands crushing and shopping. 
For the farm shot i already decided a wide angle lens to get a shot of the rows growing but i can't get my head around the the depth of field and the angle i would get.
If i shoot with a 20mm the angle would be 84 degrees, would that gives me the whole field or cut in half ?
i would be so grateful for help really feel like i'm drowning before i even started !!!


----------



## Flash Harry (Sep 5, 2010)

Forget the field, be creative, they want these images first in their "natural" state, to me that means just picked, on the farmhouse table, ready for preparation, add knife, chopping board etc, use some oc flash, get in close, small aperture and take test shots, rearrange the composition if it doesn't feel right, change lighting to suit and get your shots. Try thinking more, look at magazines, don't copy, come up with original ideas. H


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 5, 2010)

If I could only bring 1 lens, it will probably be the macro because it has that really small min. focus and I can also use it for non macro shots.


----------



## Flash Harry (Sep 5, 2010)

use whichever lens is suited to the composition, 100mm macro could well prove to be most unsuitable for this scenario. H


----------



## pgriz (Sep 5, 2010)

I think you're struggling with the concept of "hyperfocal distance".  Have a look at this link:  Hyperfocal Distance.  This article discusses how to select the lens to get the appropriate depth-of-field for your needs.


----------

